# Little Allroad Project advice?



## MeanGreenWagon (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey Fellow Audi/Allroad peeps! 

So Its time to spend some money on this little project as I am never happy with a stock car!

So here is what I plan on doing. 
K04 Turbo Upgrade/ FMIC/ Fuel/ Stage 3 Tune. 3" DPs and 3" exhaust no cats. Bosh 040 Pump/ TBelt job 

Then While I am at it Convert it to Coils. Hate the airbag, plus wanna slam it!


Then throw on some BBS Reps or some nice Stock rims 17s or 18s 


Now I will be doing all the work my self. Yup, I know its a pretty heavy job to tackle. but I am positive I can do it! 
Also I know everything I need for the main part of this whole thing the engine work. pretty simple stuff, pull it out, do some wrenching, and then install new one. 

Now for the coilover conversion what all will I need? I have read numerous DIYs and everything. I know I gotta do some drilling, and I know I need the coilovers. 
Also I have come to need this 

2x A6 front spring caps 8D0 412 065F
4x M8x1.25 nuts and lock washers
2x A6 rear suspension mounts 8E0 512 149H
2x A6 rear spring caps 8D0 412 065F
2x A6 rear bumpstops 4B0 512 131L


is there anything else I will need for this? 
What Model/year do I need the Struts/springs for? 
What else will I need? 

Anyone in the JBLM area that wants to help next july with this is more then welcome to come help me! lol gonna be some good wrenching on this. :screwy:

Thanks for reading.


----------



## jdonovan26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Can't wait to see it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

